# My Ruger LCP .380



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, I got it!!

I picked up my new Ruger LCP .380 a couple of hours ago. It was made on 2-26-08 and the serial number is 370-015XX. As far as I can tell, it is one of the first, if not the first one sold here in the Phoenix area. I called all the major gun shops in the Phoenix area this morning. Caswells, in Mesa, was the only place that had gotten one in, and they just recieved it late yesterday afternoon.

I was shopping for a small pocket CCW pistol to carry during the hot 110* days of summer here. The 9mm Kel-Tec PF9 and Kahr PM9 where on my short list along with the LCP, but the LCP won out because of it's size and weight. I would much rather of had a 9mm pocket pistol from Ruger had they made one. Maybe down the road they'll come out with one, we'll see.

I know for some folks, looks don't mean anything, but I will say the workmanship on the LCP looks to be much better than the P3AT. There are no rough edges or seams that needed to be filed or sanded down as with some other brands I've read about.

I haven't had a chance to shoot the little LCP yet. I still have to strip it and get out all the factory grease. A range report will come this weekend.

Here is a pic of my new LCP along with my SR9 for size comparison....


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice lookin pair, I'm curious to hear how it shoots. It is a cool lookin little gun.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mine was supposed to have been here already. Gotta get ahold of the dealer to see why it isn't/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pair there Mr AZ. Standinging by for range report. :smt023


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I decided to buy one when I get my tax refund, shouldn't be long now. I really want to hear how it shoots, keep us informed!:smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Time to go shoot it and let us know how it goes. Make sure to try some of your intended carry ammunition!:smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Got one on order. There's a clip at Michael Bane's blog showing he and Wiley Clapp shooting the LCP. Looks good - I can't wait until mine comes.


----------

